# Vibe E



## FINMAN (Apr 14, 2004)

Anyone know the website for these guys? I'm interested in their color / size chart, if it's available. Seems like the baitshops always have a couple of empty pegs in the vicinity of the Vibe e's they have stocked... makes me feel like I'm missing out on the better choices. Also interested in how these baits perform compared to the Reef Runner Cicadas.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

If you want to see the best display anywhere, get ahold of Jim Corey, he on our staff. His bait store has the biggest and best selection anywhere. Cripple Creek bait & Tackle. He's located by Tappen Lake. He's old(  ) but a nice guy.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

www.vibelure.com , I second what Dale said. Jim Corey at Cripple Creek Tackle has the best selection in Ohio that I've seen. I look at the colors available on the website and then give Jim a call!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll "third" what the other fine gentlemen  have said regarding Corey's display and color selection. The Vib-E has been more effective for me than the other blade baits and seems to be less prone to tangle.
As far as Corey being an "old guy", they are right as the mask he wears makes you think he is only in his prime.


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

And these comments come from someone who remembers BEFORE Doris Day was a virgin. I carry every color and size Vib-"E" Bladebait. They come in 6 sizes: 1/8, 3/16, 1/4, 3/8, 1/2, & 3/4. Colors available are:
Metalic Gold
Chrome
Silver/Black
Lime Flash
Shiner
Chrome/Chartreuse
Gold/Chartreuse
Black Shad
Blue Shad
Chartreuse Shad
Chartreuse Tiger
Gold/Black
Gold/Orange
Gold/Green
Metalic Gold Tiger
Firetiger
Chartreuse/Lime Head
Chartreuse/Fire Head
Chartreuse/Black
White/Red Head
Glow/Fire Head
Chrome/Blue Back


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Vib-e display at Corey's.


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Shoulda hired a stand-in for that pic, lol. What a Gnome!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll second and third that!


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

i don't beleive the largest made are 3/4, i have seen alot bigger ONE THEN THAT. but i beleive it may have been a special order. ha ha 
tim


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Tim,

Are you talking about Corey or the vib-e's??


----------



## Corey (Apr 5, 2004)

Hopefully he's talking about the Vib-"E"s, lol. If so, Tim, I do have some big bladebaits, designed for Stripers, in my box, that were made by Bullet. Not much action to them but they have a huge profile, as do I.


----------

